# 05 SE-R For Sale in NY



## Mac3150 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an 05 Silver with Grey interior SE-R for sale. The car is very clean and has 75,000 miles on it. At 55,000 Nissan put a new motor in it. I bought the car from the dealer when it had 1500 miles on it. Everything works perfect and the car looks great. I have a new set of tires that will come with the car and also a set of 17" winter wheels with Blizzaks. I'm asking $10,500 for the car which is well below retail. If you have any interest please call me at 518-527-1997.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you sell it ?
Manual box ?


----------



## Mac3150 (Sep 18, 2008)

IanH said:


> did you sell it ?
> Manual box ?



Sold!

thanks for the interest...


----------

